# SWF Error Code 300 not clearing



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm getting an error code 300 that won't clear. When I align the needle and try to change to another needle to reset I'm getting a loud grinding noise. If I lift the take up lever I'm able to manually move from one needle to another but when I set it back to 100 and try to change needles I get this awful grinding sound. I'm stumped, any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Kev


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Kevin, Check all the connections on the back of the machine, This normally happens to me if the connections aren't on properly.

Let me know how you get on.

Thanks


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

Fixed the problem...if anyone is interested it was a simple adjustment of the take up lever. Found the info on the Col Desi website.


----------



## slynn31520 (Jun 26, 2015)

This exact thing is happening to me, but the only thing ICan find on the coldesi site is how to replace the lever not how to adjust, did you have to take the head completely off like it shows when replacing or was it a simpler fix would much appreciate your feedback as I am at a loss and can't get any tech support thanks


----------

